# Sporty Custom-Made Suit for the Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*
• S line sports package plus with sports suspension
• S line exterior package underlines striking sporty design*
The new Audi Q7 represents a new superlative in the SUV (Sport Utility Vehicles) segment. It produces the performance of a sports car on the road, while redefining the boundaries of a vehicle in this category off-road. The sporty characteristics of the Audi Q7 are further enhanced by the equipment package “S line sports package plus”: sports suspension, sports seats and cast aluminium wheels up to 21 inches in size turn the performance SUV into an athlete. The 
“S line exterior package” is the new sporty custom-made outfit for the Audi Q7 that adds attractive visual touches on the outside. The two equipment packages from quattro GmbH can be ordered separately or together from the middle of 2006. The Audi Q7 3.0 TDI quattro and the Audi Q7 4.2 FSI quattro will be launched in Germany at the start of March 2006.
S line sports package plus
The new “S line sports package plus” for the Audi Q7 from quattro GmbH gives the performance SUV an even more emotional and sporty character. With its dynamic spring/shock absorber settings, the S line sports suspension conveys pure driving pleasure. The vehicle is lowered by 10 millimetres compared with models fitted with the standard suspension. 9Jx20 cast aluminium wheels of 5-spoke design with size 275/45 R 20 tyres give the vehicle its athletic appearance. S line logos on the front left and right wings and on the door sill trims are further distinguishing features of the Audi Q7 S line. 
Inside the vehicle, electrically adjustable front sports seats in a combination of Alcantara/Leather and with an embossed S line logo on the backrests provide excellent lateral support. The 3-spoke leather multifunction sports steering wheel with S line emblem and the gear lever gaiter are covered in smooth black leather, the gear knob in perforated leather.
The black trimmed interior and headlining contrast with the matt brushed S line aluminium inlays to produce additional sporty touches. Fine grain birch wood grey inlays can be ordered as an alternative. The Audi driver information system is also part of the package.
20-inch cast aluminium wheels of 20-spoke design or 21-inch cast aluminium wheels of 7 twin-spoke design are available as an option. Thanks to the optionally available shift paddles on the leather multifunction steering wheel, the driver can also change the gears of the 6-speed tiptronic automatic transmission manually, without taking his or her hands off the steering wheel. In addition to the standard colours, the exclusive exterior colours Daytona Grey, pearl effect and Mugello Blue, pearl effect are offered as options.
*S line exterior package*
The “S line exterior package” for the Audi Q7 comprises particularly attractive components. The front bumper, the side cooling grilles, the lower door trims and the diffuser insert all have a striking sporty design. The lower sections of the front and rear bumpers, the lower door trims and the diffuser insert are all painted in the body colour, the radiator grille is painted Brilliant Black. The package includes S line logos on the front wings and the door sill trims as well as a headlight washer system.
*Prices*
The “S line sports package plus” costs €5,290 for the Audi Q7 3.0 TDI quattro and €2,980 for the Audi Q7 4.2 FSI quattro. The “S line exterior package” costs €1,900 for both models. A price discount of €200 is offered if the 
“S line exterior package” is ordered in conjunction with the 
“S line sports package plus”.


----------

